# My new Classical Music blog site. Please have a look!



## jimji

After months and months of frustration having picked the wrong Media Player, wrong File Storage Site and an inferior Blog site! - I've finally done it.
Would really appreciate any feedback. (backchannel to [email protected])
The site: http://www.jimsclassicalmusic.com
Thanks and happy New Year

Jim Migdoll


----------



## marval

Hi Jim

You have a nice site there.

I like the fact that you are helping others to appreciate classical music. I attempt to do the same.

A very happy new year to you.


Margaret


----------



## opus67

Hi Jim. Nice to hear from you again.  Thanks for the link. The blog looks good on a first glance. As I'm short on time right now, I'll be bookmarking it for reading later.


----------

